# installation classic sur un mac mini



## Pizouit (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
je voudrais installer le système classic sur un mac mini pour pouvoir utiliser mes logiciels et jeux , pour cela je dispose du système OS9.2.1 fonctionnant actuellement sur mon imac , et aussi de tous les systèmes osX depuis le X.1 jusqu'à leopard
quel système dois-je utiliser et comment procéder pour arriver à mes fins ?
merci de m'aider si vous pouvez le faire


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2010)

Lequel de Mini ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2010)

Il va falloir commencer par rechercher un ancien MacMini acceptant de fonctionner sous MacOS X 10.4.11 car c'est la dernière version de MacOS X acceptant l'installation de l'environnement Classic.


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2010)

Sinon y'a SheepShaver jusqu'à 9.0.4.
Mais dans les deux cas, Classic ou SheepShaver, ne t'attends pas à une compatibilité totale.
Particulièrement pour les jeux, il est difficile de savoir ce qui va fonctionner ou non.


----------



## Pizouit (30 Juillet 2010)

merci pour vos réponses, quel mac mini , je ne l'ai pas encore acheté, mais il n'est pas récent, 
deuxième chose, mac osX.4, ça doit correspondre à Tiger , ça j'ai encore, j'ai même plus ancien , mais autant mettre le plus récent des anciens....., reste à installer le tout,
en attendant, j'ai trouvé sur les forums des réponses qui vont pouvoir m'aider, ainsi qu'un support apple qui traite de la même recherche
je suis bloquée sur l'idée de pouvoir jouer encore à mes anciens petits jeux mac qui m'ont tant divertie sur mon vieil imac DV 400 mhz, seulement il devient vieux et ne se plaît plus beaucoup sur internet..


----------



## Pizouit (2 Août 2010)

bonjour
pour répondre à la question posée, le mac mini en question est un Power PC G4  1,25 GH  Ram 1GO


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2010)

Pizouit a dit:


> bonjour
> pour répondre à la question posée, le mac mini en question est un Power PC G4  1,25 GH  Ram 1GO



Ca devrait fonctionner avec MacOS X 10.4.11 en choisissant l'installation de l'environnement Classic


----------



## iMacounet (2 Août 2010)

J'espère pour toi que c'est bien des DVD noirs !


----------



## Pizouit (2 Août 2010)

bonjour,
qu'est-ce que tu entends par dvd noirs ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------

bonjour , je ne sais pas faire une citation , 
mais je voudrais dire à remy que ma version de tiger est celle que j'ai eue avec mon macbook, je lis sur le cd 1 version 10.4.6 et  ça date de 2006
ca va aller ?
merci


----------



## giga64 (2 Août 2010)

Les CDs gris - ceux livrés avec une machine neuve - sont uniquement prévus pour s'installer sur le mac qu'ils accompagnent (ou un modèle similaire à la limite et sous réserve d'erreur de ma part). Donc il y a peu de chances que ton disque Tiger pour MB puisse permettre une install sur un Mac Mini - d'où la réflexion de iMacounet.
Enfin, il y a peut-être des exceptions...


----------



## Pizouit (2 Août 2010)

merci pour l'explication,
la personne qui me vend le mac mini a certainement un système livré avec la machine, ça devrait coller , je n'avais pas pensé à cette précision, à savoir un système pour une machine.


----------

